

Ask HN: Bookmarklet library + community - e7mac

I find myself making quite a few bookmarklets to make my life easier and funnily enough, there's a bookmarklet to submit to HN as well. Does any one know why there isn't a community where people can submit bookmarklets and have other's vote on their usability. I guess Greasemonkey / tampermonkey is one way to do this. Any ideas?
======
sente
I make bookmarklets all the time as well. Let's just start sharing and see
where it goes, what do you say? Github w/ a wiki / readme's would be a great
and easy way to start this without requiring much effort.

I have hundreds of them...

~~~
e7mac
that sounds great! let's connect over email and get this started?
mayank.ot@gmail.com

------
orangethirty
Reddit does have some subreddits that deal with this. And Nuuton will have
that functionality once it gets out of ALPHA (in about 6 months).

------
niftylettuce
greasemonkey/userscripts/tamper etc are ways but not really user friendly for
masses/non-programmers. ping me over email if you'd like

